

Automate Debian system updates using a cron job - chickenkinwing
http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2015/03/automate-debian-system-updates-using.html

======
daenney
Please don't. Maybe, just maybe, on a personal (desk|lap)top. But anywhere
else, and even there, unattended-upgrades or cron-apt are a far better choice
and much more configurable.

